# Sticky  MUST READ: Do NOT ask about Cuban sources!



## Puff Moderator Team

To all,

Please see our *rules for the Habanos forum*

The *rules for Puff.com* are also clearly posted and give our policy about Cuban cigars.

*The rules are clear: *Do NOT post asking about sources for Cuban cigars. Do not PM someone asking for sources. Do not ask about asking for sources. Do not hint about wanting sources.

The bottom line is that there is to be no discussions about sources on the forum, period.

The rules are clearly posted and clearly written. Posting any of the above is a clear indication that you either have not read the rules, or chose to intentionally ignore them. Either way, further rule violations will be met with immediate disciplinary action.

Read the rules. Follow the rules.


----------

